# 10A fuse found on driver side carpet



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

It's a sign that Allah has smiled kindly upon your CTD.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

salamu alaikum (sp)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds to me like you have a spare 10A fuse


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> View attachment 200257


yep,same as mine...



obermd said:


> Sounds to me like you have a spare 10A fuse


this is bizarre...lol


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You were visited by the fuse fairy. Stick it in the glove box - you'll need it soon.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I put it there.

Yesterday was National conFUSE a Cruze Owner Day.

It worked!!! :yahoo:


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

possibly you picked it up on your shoe walking through a public parking lot...


----------

